# 1st Knife



## Tim Carter (Jun 1, 2014)

I got the Zhen blade for Xmas and finally made the scales out of manzanita burl with a little turquoise between the scales and the blade. Fun project!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 1, 2014)

Great looking knife Tim! If I ever get around to trying a knife, it will probably be something similar. At this point in my life, I would get more use out of a good chef's knife than any other..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2014)

Classy looking kitchen knife .


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Super nice.

Ray


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 1, 2014)

That is a pretty one and the most used type of knife I own. Is that Damascus steel?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice job Tim. That Manzanita was a great choice for the scales.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2014)

I really like the combo of both together. It is a sweet looking knife.

Can we see a close up side view to look at the turquoise ?


----------

